# Monitor für Xbox One X



## jps7 (13. April 2020)

*Monitor für Xbox One X*

Hallo!



Ich suche einen 4k Monitor für meine Xbox. Er sollte 32 Zoll haben und eine gute Bildqualität. Preis so bis 450€.

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen für mich?



LG


----------



## jps7 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Monitor für Xbox One X*

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Monitor für Xbox One X*

Es ist Feiertag, da ist nicht so viel los im Forum.
Als Vorschlag LG 32UK550, was anderes als VA kriegst du eh nicht in dem Bereich.


----------



## jps7 (14. April 2020)

*AW: Monitor für Xbox One X*

Danke für deine Antwort! 
Habe mich jetzt für diesen hier entschieden: BenQ EW3270U/EW3270UE ab €' '429,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

